
China has carried out a test flight of an aerial vehicle for cargo delivery - prostoalex
http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2117438/drone-could-deliver-cargo-islets-south-china-sea-makes
======
DrScump
The key word missing from the submitted title is _unmanned_.

An "aerial vehicle for cargo delivery" could be _any_ aircraft.

